# After Effects CS3 - Can export MP4 files but not import??



## KugarWeb (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi there

I am currently working on a project which involves using an ident which I have created within After Effects. However, when I go to import this ident video file back into After Effects again, it says that the file format is not supported. 

I have tried exporting the ident again in a AVI format but this only displays a grey box. Why can After Effects export mpeg4 files just fine but then not be able to import them back in? Is there a workaround or update which I am missing which fixes this "problem"?

Cheers

Andrew.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Differing support for import formats vs. export formats is quite common for a couple of reasons. Wisely you went to avi but was it DV-AVI? Other codecs used in avi production may also not be compatible for re-importing but DV should be.


----------

